# NZXT Z73 im LianLi O11 Dynamic XL + 10x 120QL RGB Lüfter AIO Frage Temp Probleme



## MilesHD (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo, habe derzeit eine NZXT Z73 im LianLI O11 Dynamic XL mit 10x Corsair QL120 RGB Lüfter, die NZXT habe ich gegen die QL ausgetauscht ob das so klug war steht auf einem Anderen blatt. jedenfalls habe ich im Idle 50 eher 55-60 Grad mit einem 5950x

Im Cinebench R23 10Min test kommt sie auf Max 62 Grad sobald ich Zocke ist sie aber schlagartig auf 78-82 Grad.
Ich denke die QL sind weder der NZXT Z73 noch dem 5950x gewachsen. Oder sind diese Temps normal ?

Wie wäre es wenn ich quasi pushpull machen würde ? also die AIO an die Seite des LianLi O11Dynamic XL und dann so Gehäuse Rückwand originale NZXT rein Radiator QL120 Rein ins Gehäuse.
Würde das was bringen oder wäre das noch schlechter ? Der Radiator müsste dann aber in der Seite m,it den Schläuchen nach oben verbaut werden, anderfalls wären die Schläuche zu kurz. Das soll ja auch nich so gesund sein oder ?

Einfach die Originalen NZXT gegen die QL im Deckel verbaut möchte ich eig nicht machen der Optik wegen.

Stehe echt auf dem schlauch wie ich das am besten Löse und denke diese Config ist nicht grade selten, wie würdet ihr das Problem lösen oder mache ich mir zuviele gedanken und die Temps sind völlig ok ?

hatte es gestern nochmal den Block demontiert weil ich dachte anpressdruck wäre nicht ok usw, aber so sah es aus.
Ob die Pumpe 100% oder 60% Lüfter 40% oder 100% macht nicht viel unterschied.

So sieht es mom aus Cam Idle nur am surfen und hier schreiben.

Nachtrag
hier das ergebnis mit Cinebench R23 10min + Furmark 2560x1440 Stresstest
Eig sollte nix mitlaufen im Hintergrund außer glaube so ziemlich jeder Launcher ist im autostart, Steam Battlent, Epic usw kp warum müsste ich mal rauswerfen.
Nvidia Broadcast läuft noch mit RTX Voice
Aber wollte eh mal windows Neumachen jetzt wo ich vom 3900x X570auf den 5950x B550 gewechselt bin.

Danke fürs Lesen und eure Zeit
MilesHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Bild wie ich es überlegt hatte, achtung kein Picaso.
Würde das was bringen oder nicht, oder ist vieleicht sogar das gegenteil der Fall ?
Die Lüfter Seitlich Mittig Blasen alle ins Gehäuse.


----------



## flx23 (25. Mai 2021)

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/blogs.3582/?starter_id=111
		


Die ausführliche Erklärung
An sich kommt die Wärme von DIE Einfach schlecht weg.
Welches spiel ist es denn wo du auf 82 Grad kommst? Wie sieht es mit prime 95 aus?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Mai 2021)

Je nachdem, was "schlagartig" bedeutet, würde ich eher die Gehäuseinnentemperatur/-lüfterdrehzahl prüfen. Normalerweise sollte ein 5950X in Cinebench mehr oder genauso viel Energie umsetzen als in Spielen, also in letzteren kühler bleiben. Dafür spricht auch, dass in beiden Screenshots das Power Limit erreicht beziehungsweise einem dem typischen Power-Limit entsprechende Package Power erreicht wird. Das er trotzdem wärmer wird, sobald die RTX mitheizt, ist ein Hinweis auf unzureichende Frischluftzu- oder Warmluftabfuhr. Auch wenn das bei der Masse an Lüftern eher unwahrscheinlich erscheint und sich erst nach einige Minuten, nicht schlagartig auswirken sollte.

Bei der bisherigen, einheitlichen Lüfterbestückung würde es sich anbieten, die Gehäuselüfter ähnlich wie die KoWaKü-Lüfter zu regeln (vielleicht 20 Prozent langsamer), da die Lautheit sowieso von letztgenannten dominiert wird. Verlagerung der KoWaKü in die Seitenwand mit direktem Ansaugen von außen wäre auch eine Idee wert, ob das bei dem Exemplar von der Entlüftung im Kreislauf her klappt, muss man aber ausprobieren. (Geht auch ohne Umbau: Einfach mal das Gehäuse um fast 90° nach hinten kippen.) Normalerweise würde ich aber davon abraten, mit einer so groß dimensionierten Kühlung die Luft für die thermisch kritischere Grafikkarte vorzuheizen und Push-Pull ist vor allem zur Reduzierung der Lüfterdrehzahlen sinnvoll. Die QL sind zwar eher Lampen denn Luftbeweger, aber eigentlich sollte ihre Maximalleistung für die Anwendung locker ausreichen.









						[PLUS] Neun 120-mm-Lüfter im Vergleichs-Test
					

PCGH Plus: Die Zeit langweiliger schwarzer Einheitslüfter ist lange vorbei; wir haben nachgemessen, wie groß die Einschränkungen der Exoten sind.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Derjeniche (2. Juni 2021)

@MilesHD 

Temps bei Games sind immer "schlechter" als bei Vollauslastung aller Cores. Das hört sich zwar zuerst unsinnig an, liegt aber im Messverfahren von Ryzen und seinen Boostmechaniken begründet.

Ryzen gibt dir immer den heißesten Sensorwert aus. Wenn du z.b in Prime95 alle Cores gleichmäßig mit der maximal gezogen Leistung der CPU belastest, dann erwärmen sich alle Cores auch gleichmäßig und die Wärme kann besser abgeführt werden.

Bei einer Gaming-Workload hast du es allerdings sehr häufig, dass du keine gleichmäßige Auslastung hast, sondern nur auf wenigen oder gar nur auf einem Core. Ryzen erlaubt aber auch einzelnen/wenigen Cores die volle PPT zu ziehen und höher zu boosten. Daher kommt es häufig vor, dass einzelne Cores sehr viel mehr Watt verbrauchen, damit auch entsprechend mehr Wärme abgeben und damit auch die Temp deutlich höher geht, da die Wärme nicht so schnell abgeführt werden kann. Ryzen gibt dir wie gesagt den höchsten Sensorwert, dass die anderen Cores in der Zwischenzeit irgendwo bei meinetwegen 30° schimmeln während einer bei 80° werkelt siehst du halt nicht.

Dieses Verhalten ist normal und beabsichtigt seitens AMD und nichts worüber man sich Gedanken machen müsste.

Ich habe selber einen Ryzen 5600X. Selbst wenn ich da ne Stunde lang Prime95 durchlaufen lassen geht Tmax nicht wirklich über 50°. Wenn ich aber irgendein Game anwerfe, kann es sein, dass Tmax schon auf über 60°  gehüpft ist bevor ich überhaupt aus dem Menü im eigentlichen Spiel angekommen bin.

Ansonsten halt das was @PCGH_Torsten gesagt hat. Sollte es sich nicht nur um zeitlich begrenzte Boosts zu diesen Temps handeln, sondern um konstant hohe Temperaturen, dann schauen ob Gehäuselüfter richtig konfiguriert sind (Intake/Exhaust). Genug Lüfter sehe ich in deinen Screenshots auf jeden Fall.


----------

